# is evening primrose oil safe while breastfeeding?



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone have views on this? I read both "yes" and "no" online.

I also am assuming that flax oil is OK. Do you agree?


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

For evening primrose oil, I'd guess no, not safe during breastfeeding. I think it has plant estrogens in it, or other hormonal actions, which is why it helps so much with menstrual discomfort. Flax seed oil though, I would guess is ok, because it is mostly nutritional fatty acids, and flax isn't an "active" herb.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure about the EPO, I have been taking a little since I don't do fish oil as a vegetarian, but not a lot as I knew it could be questionable. I don't know what its called, but the reference book that lists all the drugs and there possible side effects with BFing lists EPO as level 3 (level 1 being the safest or benign).

But I would say the flax is definitely a yes! I try to get a tablespoon a day of ground flax seeds on my cereal or on a salad. In fact, my MW recommended flax seed postpartum when I was having trouble getting um, "regular" again. So its good on many levels!


----------

